# biofeedback



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

according to a poster session at DDW Biofeedback benefits only patients with outlet dysfunction not patients with isolated slow transit constipation.sounds like they are making progress in finding out what biofeedback does specifically.tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Did the poster session explain why this is true?


----------

